# Frage zu Webspace auf Root-Server



## noxing (2. April 2004)

Hallo erstmal,
also ich habe eine Frage und zwar habe ich einen Root Server
und auf diesem möchte ich eine Website einrichten mit msql Db's usw.
jedoch wenn ich einfach die HTML files hochlade und aufrufe zeigt der Explorer an
das diese nicht vorhanden sind. In dahin geht jetzt auch meine Frage, wie man das richtig machen muss. Tutorials oder Links zu irgend welchen hilfs seiten wären mir eine Sehr große Erleichterung.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. April 2004)

Vorweg:
Nimm's mir bitte nicht übel (das tun in letzter Zeit eh genug, darfst auch fiese Beschimpfungen in mein Gästebuch schreiben), aber wenn Du das nicht gebacken kriegst, ist ein Rootserver nix für Dich. Da bist Du mit einem normalen Webhostingpaket besser bedient.

90% der Spam-Mails kommen durch schlecht, gar nicht konfigurierte und "gehackte" "Root-Server" überall auf der Welt.

Fast niemand 'braucht' einen Root-Server.



Zu Deiner Frage:

http://www.debianhowto.de


----------



## Christian Fein (5. April 2004)

Neurodeamon hat vollkommen recht.

Und Erklärungen weshalb und wieso wurden hier schon tausendmal erläutert.

Deshalb ohne grosses Kommentar

[closed]


----------

